# Dictionary of Petroleum Industry - قاموس الصناعة النفطية



## رشيد الخولي (1 أبريل 2009)

هذا القاموس خاص بالمصطلحات في الصناعة النفطية 
أرجوا أن تستفيدوا منه
و نرجوا الدعاء


----------



## ((الباز الجريح)) (7 أبريل 2009)

كل الشكر و التقدير لك اخانا العزيز على هذا المجهود و اتمنى لك التقدم


----------



## e.feras (7 أبريل 2009)

thank you for this book , and i hope from you upload more books like this


----------



## sallam1998 (7 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الناس و زادك علما وعملا ..................................


----------



## eng-hsk82 (8 أبريل 2009)

thanks very good .its rely nice


----------



## الاسد الخفي (9 أبريل 2009)

Thank u very much...


----------



## lakdhar (16 أبريل 2009)

كل الشكر و التقدير جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yehiaghareeb (21 أبريل 2009)

*عاجل*

*لواى حد مهتم بموضوع ال dust filtration system وعايزاموله بانظمة ترشيح للبترول والاسمنت والاسفلت الحل عندى بس يتصل بيا على الخاص*​


----------



## المبارك مرسي (21 أبريل 2009)

جزيت خيرا أخي على هذا المجهود الخير


----------



## dzbrainiac (21 أبريل 2009)

thanks and god bless you ​


----------



## عامر المياحي (25 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك من الموفقين في حياتهم ان شاء الله 
ونتمى لك النجاح


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (25 أبريل 2009)

*قاموس الصناعة النفطية*

شكرا لك عزيزي على هذا القاموس لانه مفيد جدا:d


----------



## mgaber01 (28 أبريل 2009)

Thanks a lot for useful information


----------



## khaled797 (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا جدا اتمنى لك التوفيق فعلا قاموس مفيد


----------



## محمدين علي (30 مايو 2009)

مشكور علي هذا القاموس المفيد


----------



## عبد الستارالمالكي (1 يونيو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز. بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (3 يونيو 2009)

رحم الله والديك ويسلم ذوقك ياوردة


----------



## basratrac (7 يونيو 2009)

أتمنى أن أجد غايتي في هذا القاموس.وشكراً لك.


----------



## رشيد الخولي (29 يونيو 2009)

*من مواضيعي أيضاً
مشاكل الحفر و طرق معالجتها

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t63132.html*


----------



## yadjours (30 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جدا اتمنى لك التوفيق شكرا جدا اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (2 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الناس*


----------



## الباسم الحسن (27 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز شكرا لك اولا . اود اعلامك بان عند تحميل القاموس لم اتمكن من تشغيلة فما هو السبب


----------



## تولين (28 أغسطس 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## رشيد الخولي (28 أغسطس 2009)

الباسم الحسن قال:


> اخي العزيز شكرا لك اولا . اود اعلامك بان عند تحميل القاموس لم اتمكن من تشغيلة فما هو السبب



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله إلى الأخ الباسم شكرا لك على تعليقك 
هذا الملف هو ملف pdf لذلك تحتاج إلى قارئ الملفات الالكترونية adobe reader 9.0
مع تحياتي ...........
المهندس رشيد الخولي


----------



## جمال الليبى (10 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام علكم 
بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ونفع بك وبعلمك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جمال الليبى (10 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام علكم 
بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ونفع بك وبعلمك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ود الابيض (15 سبتمبر 2009)

هذا الكتاب مفيد جدا شكرا لك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (16 سبتمبر 2009)

عمل رائع تسلم الايادي 
مع التقدير


----------



## malek.212121 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

انشاء الله نستفيدوا من الكتاب بارك الله فيك يا مبدع


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي


----------



## GeoOo (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## hard dream (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير..


----------



## thanaa (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moulay moulay (24 فبراير 2010)

كل ماهو خاص بالبترول تجدوه عند moulay


----------



## amjad2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

شكرا كتير على هيدا الكتاب كنت بأمس الحاجة الو 
انشالة الرب بيعطيك على قد ما انت منيح


----------



## amjad2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

أمجد من سوريا 
بطلب منك اذا عندك اي شي بالانكليزي ومترجم للعربي بيخص مجال البترول


----------



## ibrahim all (18 مارس 2010)

It is realy good thankssssssssss.


----------



## sssofianmh (21 مارس 2010)

مع فائق الشكر


----------



## صقر مصر العربى (23 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احلام فرج نبيل (27 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك و مشكور


----------



## gmotor (27 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الناس و زادك علما وعملا ..................................*​


----------



## eng_ahmedm (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المجهود 
كان عندي تعليق بسيط 
انه هناك بعض الكلمات مش مترجمه


----------



## mkm_21087 (27 مارس 2010)

:75:نشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع و ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## فرج عثمان (31 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (2 أبريل 2010)

*الله يبارك فيك0000000مع التقدير*


----------



## امجد السعبري (27 مايو 2010)

نشكركم جزيل الشكر على هذا القاموس و ارجو ايفادنا عن الاستصلاح في الآبار


----------



## ليث الخميس (28 مايو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## ask__007 (1 يونيو 2010)

thx


----------



## ask__007 (1 يونيو 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ask__007 (1 يونيو 2010)

thxxxxxxxx


----------



## ask__007 (1 يونيو 2010)

thxxx


----------



## geoghada (13 يونيو 2010)

شكرا يا أخي العزيز


----------



## safa aldin (26 يونيو 2010)

كل الشكر و التقدير جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amaghraby (26 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس ساهر (22 يوليو 2010)

thank u for help


----------



## المنسي2 (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## محايد (24 أغسطس 2010)

*وجهة نظر*

*هل هذه المصطلحات قابلة للنقاش والنقد والتفنيد أم يجب ان نسلم بكل ما جاء فيه ونعتبره مرجع موثوق؟
في قراءة عاجلة وجدت مجموعة من الأخطاء الهندسية/ العلمية.
يجب ان اشيد بأن الموضوع جيد لكنه لا يغطي بعض المصطلحات الحديثة في مجال صناعة النفط.*


----------



## تولين (26 أغسطس 2010)

كل الشكر و التقدير لك اخانا العزيز على هذا المجهود


----------



## costa337 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
الكتاب رائع


----------



## woshiaijiren (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرًا


----------



## مازن2008 (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الهندي30 (23 يناير 2011)

لكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## safa aldin (28 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samer56 (13 فبراير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## samer osman (23 فبراير 2011)

اشكر شكر جزيل اخى رشيد واتمنى لك دوام الابداع والتميز لاخوانك ولمنتدانا العامر....


----------



## chatze58 (25 فبراير 2011)

thanks brother


----------



## Hassan Al-Dubain (26 فبراير 2011)

Thank you very much for your cooperation


----------



## المهندس848 (26 فبراير 2011)

جزيت خير الجزاء يا باش مهندس 
ونفعنا وإياك بالقاموس المفيد


----------



## msa msa (18 مارس 2011)

rbna ykrmk ya 7ag


----------



## neen1 (22 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## OhaYou2500 (24 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الناس و زادك علما وعملا*


----------



## المهندسة توتا (26 مارس 2011)

انا كنت محتاجااه جدا الكتاب ده
مرسى بجد لمجهودك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## م . سلوم (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## mofareq (6 يونيو 2011)

قاموس رووعه تسلم ايدك


----------



## Tarek Guelmois (23 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## slimani samir (23 أكتوبر 2011)

tahnk youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## hishams56 (16 يناير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## الاهرامات (17 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الناس و زادك علما*​


----------



## بشير السعدي (20 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي على المعلومات


----------



## virtualknight (21 يناير 2012)

Thank u so much


----------



## petro_man (22 يناير 2012)

شكرا على الجهد الكبير اخ رشيد ولو ممكن انا فى احتياج شديد لكورسات لغة انجليزيه


----------



## khaledc (27 فبراير 2012)

Thanks


----------



## dartanian88 (13 مارس 2012)

*Thank u very much*


----------



## مهندسة نفط (11 أبريل 2012)

تسلم اخي.......وان شاء المزيد من التقدم


----------



## hatba (29 أبريل 2012)

thank you very muchy


----------



## احمد الزوبعي (30 أبريل 2012)

*شكر وتقدير*

شكرا لك أخي العزيز على أضافة هذا الموضوع وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## dz-batna (6 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eslam.eslam (3 أغسطس 2012)

كل الشكر والتقدير لمجهودك الرائع كم كنت بحاجة شديدة للقاموس 
فى حفظ الله


----------



## حسن هادي المالكي (6 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## na123 (28 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيل ووفقك الله


----------



## ابراهيم فارع (30 أغسطس 2012)

*[email protected]*

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيراً.
ولو تكرمتم اريد المكونات التفصيلية لحفار صيانة الآبار النفطية.


----------



## EMND ALSHABIBY (1 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ع هذا القاموس الجميل


----------



## faerrd (6 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## faerrd (6 سبتمبر 2012)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## shamlan_1 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لك يا اخي


----------



## فرزدق احمد (17 أكتوبر 2012)

مششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## هادي الصخري (19 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eliker bahij (21 أكتوبر 2012)

Thanksssssssssss for sharing .


----------



## نور نادر (29 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووور والله


----------



## ahmedjassim (30 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي الطيب اشكرك جداولو سمحت اريد ملف عن انواع المضخات النفطية ومصطلحات الاجزائها


----------



## جاسم فرهود (4 ديسمبر 2012)

thank yoy very much


----------



## منير (7 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## عوبل (11 ديسمبر 2012)

حياك الله اخي العزيز موضوع مميز


----------



## kadersaada47 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

thanks and god bless you​


----------



## لورنس بغداد (15 ديسمبر 2012)

like me thank my friend​


----------



## عبدالله الهيلي (8 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اخي لك جزيل الشكر والعرفان 
تحياتي


----------



## mod hamid (5 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## engineering king (8 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فادي الياس (21 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## I love Iraq (26 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## معاوية يوسف (26 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​

​


----------



## abderrahmane hamid (5 أغسطس 2013)

merci


----------



## ir4an (15 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا يا اخى العزيز


----------



## al-senator (15 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً لك، وجزاك الله كُل خيّر


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (29 سبتمبر 2013)

thank you very much for this good book.


----------



## حسن هادي المالكي (8 فبراير 2014)

لك منا كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## حسن هادي المالكي (8 فبراير 2014)

لك منا كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## admmmjaaz10 (23 مارس 2014)

مشكور يا الحبيب
زادك الله من فضله


----------

